
Playing with an attacker: I messed with smbdy trying to hack CryptoWall tracker - moviuro
http://blog.0x3a.com/post/141950176719/playing-games-with-an-attacker-how-i-messed-with
======
moviuro
I edited the title to fit into the 80 char limit.

What is that? Worse than twitter?...

